# Foam Roller Your Aches And Pains Away - The Essential Self Massage Device



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

Foam Rollers have been used by Athletes, physiotherapists and fitness enthusiasts alike for countless years and there are plenty of first-class reasons as to why implement a Foam Roller into your daily workout.

The purpose of using a Foam Roller is that you can execute several self massages intended for myofacial treatment. Foam rollers ease tense muscular tissues and break down soft tissue adhesion and scar tissue - they also aid to increase blood flow and flow to areas where this soft tissue occurs.

Foam Rollers are frequently seen piled up in the Gymnasium or Pilates classes - but they can be used at home too. They are very lightweight and intended to be used just about anywhere. They tempt experimentation because you can attempt various assorted techniques by using them.

Why choose Foam Rollers

Foam rollers have so many varied uses and it is endless what you can perform with them. Ranging from flexibility to balance to strength-building, Foam Rollers are not just effective but low-priced!

Application approaches are straightforward - you can use the Foam Roller to apply pressure to sensitive and injury prone areas, sweeping stroke manoeuvre along muscle groups for self massage or even for stability and core exercise usage. The list is pretty much infinite.

Which Foam Roller will work best for you?

To yield results it is essential you incorporate a Foam Roller frequently into your work out programme and it is also vital to acquire the best method and shape that will work for you.

Full Round & Half Round Foam Rollers (Soft)

The feel and intensity of the Foam Roller should be geared to your age, comfort and fitness level. Full Round Foam Rollers often are soft and offer a non-slip exterior that is not only easy to wash but also features a close-cell construction which ensures the Foam Roller maintains form right through exercise.

Half Rollers are also soft and are designed to be used both sides up. A must have item for physiotherapy, yoga and balance, Half Foam Rollers offer work out variety and progression. They can be used in conjunction with resistance bands, medicine balls and vibration training equipment.

Full Round Foam Roller(Hard) - for skilled users

Escape Fitness, industry leader in practical fitness offer a Full Round Roller Hard. This Foam Roller package is ideal for more knowledgeable clients who are on the move. It features a firmer construction and is exceptionally long-lasting. It will also retain its form for longer and the polyurethane finish is extremely hygienic - making it a perfect option for Personal Trainers.

Foam Rollers are very adaptable and transportable - you can apply Foam Rolling tactics to assist reverse the effects of day by day living and avoid future injuries. The worldwide recognition of Foam Rollers just keeps on rising and they are becoming vastly accepted across the entire world.

There are a number of Foam Roller products presented in the Escape Store - including a mixture of Foam Roller Exercise Posters to aid you with your training and a special SMR Foam Rolling DVD providing a step-by-step guide on how to use your Foam Roller effectively.


----------

